

Ask HN: What's up with Delicious? - cosmorocket

Currently it shows "Connection refused". Is that the same for you?
======
vlod
looks like it's down: <http://isitup.org/delicious.com>

------
krat0sprakhar
It's back up again. Try now.

------
krat0sprakhar
Yeah. Same error for me.

------
cosmorocket
Working now.

